

Notes from a production MongoDB deployment (2010) - jaynate
http://blog.serverdensity.com/notes-from-a-production-mongodb-deployment/

======
william-shulman
This is from 2010 -- not the most up to date info.

~~~
aroman
Yes... it took me a while to realize that this was a very outdated article.
(It hit me when I read about background indexing which was supposed to be
coming in "1.3".. we're now on 2.2.2.

A mod really ought to append a (2010) to this post title.

~~~
janLo
I noticed it when I read "Fri 26th Feb" ;)

------
tferris
Nice to see also some positive (or rather balanced) posts about Mongo.

